# Touring, light techs, sound techs, job, major artists,



## elliot47 (Jul 1, 2011)

Where do major artists (Trace Adkins, Katy Perry, Blake Shelton, Taylor Swift, Kenny Chesney...) get techs (lights and audio) for their tours?


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 1, 2011)

Usually from the companies that are providing lighting and sound equipment for the tour. See Getting a Job in the Industry - ControlBooth .


----------



## soundlight (Jul 1, 2011)

The technicians for those tours are employed by the companies that go on tour with them. For instance, Clair Bros, Eighth Day, Sound Image, &c for sound; PRG, Epic Production Tech, Bandit Lites, Christie Lites, &c for lighting. These companies provide the equipment for the tours as well as staff the tours. Ain't an easy business to get in to, that's for sure.


----------



## avkid (Jul 3, 2011)

95% of the time the tour vendors employ the crew.
A very small percentage work directly for the artist.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jul 5, 2011)

For the country artists you listed, Nashville is where they get them.


----------



## themuzicman (Jul 5, 2011)

I work for PRG out of their main concert touring hub/warehouse. Shoot me a PM if you have questions. We provide stuff for U 2's 360 tour, Lady Gaga, and Brittney Spears to name a few recent ones. Granted, I'm pretty new to it.


----------

